# New house is really dusty



## debodun (Feb 28, 2022)

I thought my old house was dusty, but only needed dusting every few weeks. In my new house, it's every day. There's a layer of gritty dust on everything! The other day the sun was shining through the window and it looked like a snowstorm where the sunlight illuminated particles in the air. This is the top of my computer and I just now ran my finger through it to illustrate the dustiness. Where is this coming from?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 28, 2022)

IMO the source of the dust is the wall-to-wall carpet fiber particles, at least that's the main source of it in my little apartment.


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 28, 2022)

We have lots of dust, I think most of it blows in from nearby cultivated fields, and the desert.  

You probably don't get much from a desert.


----------



## Devi (Feb 28, 2022)

Get yourself a little portable air filter to suck up the dust/fiber particles/whatever. After we open the windows (one needs fresh air, after all), we run the air filters to clean the dust and "stuff" out of the air. It also has several speeds; rarely do we need to increase to the second level. Here's what we have from Amazon (note that we bought it in 2012!):



Hamilton Beach TrueAir Air Purifier with Permanent HEPA Filter for Home or Office and for Allergies and Pets, Whisper Quiet, 160 sq ft, White


----------



## bingo (Feb 28, 2022)

furnace filters...ducts from furnace


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 28, 2022)

bingo said:


> furnace filters...ducts from furnace


Good point, getting your ducts cleaned and a new filter might help.


----------



## bingo (Feb 28, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Good point, getting your ducts cleaned and a new filter might help.


you know...that dust looks white in color...strange


----------



## bingo (Feb 28, 2022)

Deb...place a piece of dark material  over one of your heat vents...put something on it  to hold it down..tomorrow...look at it..then you'll  know


----------



## Remy (Feb 28, 2022)

Deb, my first thought also was the furnace. Perhaps a good duct cleaning? My place is kind of dusty as I have cats and the litter. Also behind my apartment on the other side of the complex is a relatively busy road and I think that causes dust. But I don't think you are on a busy street if I remember correctly.


----------



## AnnieA (Feb 28, 2022)

Do you have central HVAC in the new house?  Did you in the old?   I once had my piano under a HVAC vent and it was dusty within a day.  The vent was so high that I didn't put a filter in so I just gave up.... good excuse not to dust!


----------



## debodun (Feb 28, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> Do you have central HVAC in the new house?  Did you in the old?   I once had my piano under a HVAC vent and it was dusty within a day.  The vent was so high that I didn't put a filter in so I just gave up.... good excuse not to dust!


Not in either house.


----------



## win231 (Feb 28, 2022)

I'd agree with Bingo - likely from the air ducts.
I had the same problem - excess dust in 2 bedrooms.  The problem disappeared after I had to replace my 40 year old air conditioning system.  Some of the broken ducts in the basement had to be replaced because they had separated.  That allowed dust from the basement to get into those 2 rooms.


----------



## Jules (Feb 28, 2022)

Did you have a lot of sunlight in the old house?  It may be that you just didn’t notice the dust because it was more shaded.  When it’s a really bright, sunny day here, I notice the dust and see it floating in the air.  On a regular day, I don’t see it.


----------



## debodun (Feb 28, 2022)

I have a lot more sun at the new house.


----------



## Jules (Feb 28, 2022)

debodun said:


> I have a lot more sun at the new house.


Right, that’s probably why you’re seeing more dust.  

When I see the dust at my house, I close the blinds.  Not really, but I do feel like that.


----------



## debodun (Mar 1, 2022)

I have baseboard heat.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 1, 2022)

Deb, in photos of your old house, all the dark furniture showed lots of dust. Maybe you did not notice in the darker rooms.

Most people dust at least every week if not more often.


----------



## katlupe (Mar 8, 2022)

I get a lot of dust and notice it more when the sun is shining in the windows. My apartment is painted white with that paint that is not flat but has a prickly surface to it. I think (not certain I am right) my dust comes from that and having people above me who move around a lot. My house plants get white dust on their leaves depending on where I place them. Nothing I can do about it except dust more often. Often every day, then I can go for a period where it isn't so much. I have two air purifiers I run almost daily. Still have to dust often.


----------



## debodun (Mar 8, 2022)

katlupe said:


> My apartment is painted white with that paint that is not flat but has a prickly surface to it.


Same here. Whatever is on the walls feels very rough to the touch - like fine sandpaper.


----------



## debodun (Mar 18, 2022)

This is a pic of what the dust looks like after I ran my finger over a shelf.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 18, 2022)

Looks like sawdust or crumbling paint, not regular dust.


----------



## debodun (Mar 18, 2022)

I was thinking the same thing - much like sawdust.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 18, 2022)

debodun said:


> This is a pic of what the dust looks like after I ran my finger over a shelf.
> 
> View attachment 213573


how long a time between when you last dusted the shelf and when you ran your finger over it?


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 18, 2022)

Was the house inspected for termites and carpenter ants?


----------



## Jules (Mar 18, 2022)

Are all the rooms like this?


----------



## debodun (Mar 18, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> how long a time between when you last dusted the shelf and when you ran your finger over it?


About a week.


----------



## debodun (Mar 18, 2022)

Jules said:


> Are all the rooms like this?


Yes.


----------



## debodun (Mar 18, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Was the house inspected for termites and carpenter ants?


I don't know. I was given a 35 page report.


----------



## helenbacque (Mar 18, 2022)

Talk to some of your neighbors.  Is this a neighborhood problem or is it just your house?


----------



## debodun (Apr 4, 2022)

Today I went to get a box on the shelf of a closet and was amazed at the dust on it. There's no heating device in there and the door's been closed.


----------



## Jules (Apr 4, 2022)

debodun said:


> I don't know. I was given a 35 page report.



Have you reviewed the report to see if they inspected for termites?  

If there’s nothing in it, you might want to get an inspector in.


----------



## debodun (Apr 4, 2022)

This is the only reference to insects I saw:


----------



## debodun (Apr 14, 2022)

I contacted an air analysis company about performing on at my house. This is the reply:


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 14, 2022)

Jules said:


> inspected for termites?


Always a good idea, in the places I  have lived anyway.  You want to know if you have termites, they can do a lot of damage.

Most people get a termite inspection as a part of the purchase process, looks like maybe you didn't, I would get one now.


----------



## debodun (Apr 14, 2022)

See post #32


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 14, 2022)

debodun said:


> See post #32


Saw that, but I am not sure it is the same thing as a termite inspection.  You should ask your inspector about it.

This talks about the kind of inspection I am talking about.  Have gotten one for every home I have purchased:

https://www.mandmpestcontrol.com/what-is-a-wood-destroying-insect-wdi-inspection-report/


----------

